# Moving Hermanns around? Can I take them to grans for a day? In car?



## chazzlezz (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi! 
I'm adopting 2 hermanns, one male, one female and both are 7 years old.
They have always lived together before and there have never been any aggression I'm told.
We go to visit my gran most Sundays, she lives about 30 minutes away and she is very excited to meet the torts!
My question is, is it ok for the torts to travel in the car and go to a house that isn't there own? 
We probably wouldn't take the tortoise table, but let them explore the house and garden (supervised)
Thanks guys!
Charlotte-Louise
Xxx


----------



## GBtortoises (Oct 22, 2012)

Tortoises generally establish a daily routine based on the familiarity of their surroundings. Constant and/or sudden change in that routine, their surroundings and their enviroment may cause them to become stressed which can lead to health issues. Once a tortoise is established and doing well in it's enviroment it is usually better for the tortoise to remain there unless a change is due to an absolute necessity.


----------



## chazzlezz (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## Tom (Oct 22, 2012)

I agree with GB. Moving them around is stressful to them. Can they survive it? Yes. Will a certain percentage of them adapt and be okay with it? Probably. Is it better to leave them in their safe, familiar environment? Absolutely.


----------



## BowandWalter (Oct 22, 2012)

Walter dealt with it as part of his routine before it got frigidly cold, ever Wednesday at 11 we would drive 5 minutes to my cousins so he could spend the day in their garden eating weeds. He'd even stare at me on Wednesday if I wasn't ready exactly at 11. I'm lucky that Walter is so easy going about car rides, I know that not all tortoises are. It's useful to be able to travel with a tortoise without it being a problem, on one memorable instance Walter and I bussed with a friend for almost 5 hours, he was happy to eat his collards all through the trip. If you aren't a nomadic person, and it isn't necessary to travel all the time it's probably best to just leave them home.


----------



## Hantslad (Oct 25, 2012)

We take Archie away with us to the Caravan, he didn't used to like the car journey, but he seems to love the Caravan as he has his own end and loves walking around in the grass outside.

He used to do a watery poo when in the car, but now he's ok with it.


----------



## chazzlezz (Oct 26, 2012)

Aw thanks guys! Sounds great! Xxx


----------

